

Please Calculate This Circle’s Circumference - azth
http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2014/06/26/please-calculate-this-circles-circumference/

======
ThatGeoGuy
To be honest, I'm not sure why this is such an issue. Any sane student would
recall the relation that

    
    
        PI = 2 * Math.atan2(1,0);
    

The exercise listed in this link is one of futility, and also one of gross
oversight. Using the above will give you the appropriate type (float or
double, whichever you define PI to be) and will give you the best precision
available on any given machine (though really, the machine precision issue is
something that is somewhat agnostic towards language).

------
avmich
"\- Can I use #define? - No!"

I think teacher has some ideas here :) .

